# Hamburg State Park



## Todd E (Apr 6, 2017)

Is it still a state park or is it a "recreation" area camping spot, now? Just don't want to reserve and it be an unwatched free for all camping area. How is the camping there now?


----------



## flowman (May 12, 2017)

Still a state park, and looks like a good one.  Campground looks nice (not sure how they handle reservations) and there were only two rigs in there when I drove through yesterday.  Best part is the lake--over 200 acres, with good vegetation cover along the edges (bank fishing could be tough) and a couple of stump fields.  I fished it for the first time yesterday morning--no luck, but I had a good time.

Depends on what you're looking for in a park--there's a cool old mill and mill pond, but not much else around, so it's pretty quiet.


----------



## state159 (Jun 1, 2017)

Quiet and just water in the lake with no fish, has been my experience. The employees/host are pure grouches too. I stay away.


----------



## shotgun (Jun 1, 2017)

When I went by there last week the boat ramp was roped off and out of the water. Fishing is hit and miss.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree with the fishing (I live 15 minutes from there) but is a really quiet/peaceful park.  There's BIG bass in the lake, good brim and crappie fishing, but it is hit, or miss.


----------



## W4DSB (Jul 17, 2017)

there is a newer boat ramp on the camping side. we stayed there last week and it was nice and quiet.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 31, 2020)

Bumping this one up.  We were there for the first time several days over the past weekend.  This place is as nice as you folks said it was.  But it sure isn't a secret anymore.  Slam packed full starting last Friday.  We had come in on Thursday.

My 9 year old grandson slap wore out the bluegill and white perch from the little fishing dock beside site #20.  He didn't want to keep a one of them, even the bigger ones.  I told him that is your decision alone.  You caught 'em and if you don't like to eat them, then we are putting them back.


----------



## lancek742 (Apr 1, 2020)

I love Hamburg. Nice and peaceful. Trolling crappie jigs in the channel is usually good right now. Thinking about going myself


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 1, 2020)

We were camped there years ago in the winter. Went to Jewell and Sparta one day. Went in Deraney's Department store, told him we were camping at Hamburg SP and got bored. He said, "you must really be bored to come to Sparta!" 
It was actually quite interesting, some historical markers, etc. Plus some history on the mills on the river around Jewell. We also visited the Old Jail in Warthen that once held Aaron Burr on his journey to Richmond for trial. 

We also took a tour of the mill at the state park and bought some grits. We enjoyed the visit.


----------

